# tha mule made me do it?? lol *Graphic, no weak stomachs*



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Here is pics of my leg after surgery and was back at home. i had a nurse come out twice a day for about 3 months, but now im getting back to normal just one tiny scab. it literally ripped my calf off pretty much and had to kinda have it put back together and tissue had to reconnect. sry tha mule i feel your pain brother and hope you get better fast and trust me do whatever they tell you man doctors know their stuff....











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















and this is it today


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dang man that be yucky!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

that is nasty, but its amazin how stuff heals. so that took about 3 month?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah happened on dec 8th and the last pics were taken today so it should be healed all the way within 2 weeks i would guess


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

that made me want a hamburger!!!!!!!!! glad your back on your feet cracka


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

That PT musta been a frustrating beeyatch to get you moving again! Glad its goin well.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

lilbigtonka said:


>


this scar looks like a cave drawing of a deer or antelope.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hahaha steve and your imagination guess it coulda looked like other things much worse.....lol


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Agreed on the caveman drawings.

Nasty stuff man. Sucks not being able to walk doesn't it? I broke my leg one summer back in high school. I had to stay in the house the whole summer with a cast up to my butt-crack. 

Crappy summer for sure...I can imagine it sucked to go through the holidays with that thing messed up too!


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

new to thread Man what happenned? had to hurt like hell glad you recovered


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Steve it also resembles the Serpent at Rocks bottom.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i got squished between 2 trucks, and it took care of the rest. blood and meat were absolutely everywhere


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

yep, bro that looks pretty cool. i have always like looking at stuff like that. Guess thats why I want to be a nurse.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah im opposite bro, i never looked at it till it was scabbed over when it was open like that i always turned my head when they were messing with it and just looked at the pics. i would barfff lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

ooooo that's nasty alright. I hope you passed out right away. I couldn't imagine the pain that went with that


----------



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

I gotta go with the cave drawings, or Egyptian glifs. Or maybe.....Bambi just trademarked your as# .


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

DUDE WTF have you done to yourself since i been gone. Thats skin and flesh not rubber dude. Your leg isnt strong enough to go between two trucks when one is trying to push the other out. Dude i thought i taught you better than that. Seriously got a little nausiated there for a min. Glad you got your calf back bud


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like it healing up good


----------

